# Customers IBM Netvista (ATX) BEEPING



## nex619 (Oct 22, 2009)

hi guys...m back with a new problem...

got an IBM Netvista to repair,looks something like this:












when i switch it on: FAN does not work first of all.
no video and 1 beep then 3 beeps. 3 beeps continue!

i googled, says it must be the memory..

IBM BIOS GO UP

The following are IBM BIOS Beep Codes that can occur. However because of the wide variety of models shipping with this BIOS the beep codes may vary.

Beep Code Descriptions

No Beeps No Power, Loose Card, or Short.
1 Short Beep Normal POST, computer is ok.

2 Short Beep POST error, review screen for error code

Continuous Beep No Power, Loose Card, or Short.

Repeating Short Beep No Power, Loose Card, or Short.

One Long and one Short Beep	Motherboard issue.

One Long and Two short Beeps	Video (Mono/CGA Display Circuitry) issue.

One Long and Three Short Beeps.	Video (EGA) Display Circuitry.

Three Long Beeps	Keyboard / Keyboard card error.

One Beep, Blank or Incorrect Display	Video Display Circuitry.

source: http://www.technick.net/public/code/cp_dpage.php?aiocp_dp=guide_beep_codes


diagnostics:
put a working video card, same prob
put a new fan (fan works) and video card, same prob


does it have more issues then i think? maybe the board is fried?

okay..i know how to check a PSU..but how do u check a board.
i know electrician check boards by the lines, continuity aye.
but it there a simple way to check a board.

thanks...laterz...bye


----------



## steveb1234 (May 1, 2009)

I would start by shorting the cmos to clear any bios settings. Also try using a different PSU. Even if it is giving correct voltages, it may no longer be able to delver an adaquate ampage. Sounds like a Power supply problem.


----------



## nex619 (Oct 22, 2009)

hey guys...well...i tried everything before yesterday...and yesterday..i had to do nothing so i tried fixing it again..yipey it worked...

did lil research on it..a guy on net had posted that u should change and change ram places....and switch..press and etc..just work it rams

and so it finally came up..maybe the connection or something was loose..i dont know.

for the processor fan..there was another fan on the top of the atx case..so i took that one and put it on the heatsink..replacing the broken processor fan...all good..

so now customer also wants to format XP..i observed a problem..or i dont know..
the power supply fan gives out hot air.

YOU MUST KNOW:
the processor fan and the PSU fan is horizontal to one another..processor fan blows and ....2inches away the PSU fan sucks in..i have first time seen this.

the PSU fan is inside, totally horizontal to processor system
is not out like the usual ones..and exhaust fan blowing inside..not outside.

while i was formatting..i got shocked to feel hot air coming..i put my hand btw the two fans..in the 2-3inch gap, the processor fan is not giving out hot air..so seems the PSU is kinder bad.

conclusion
PSU fan is blowing out hot air..
i will see what happens..today..aaah..while completing the formatting process.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

See if the Bios will give you the CPU temps, on the PC health page.


----------

